# No more blinker sound?



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

This car seems to be going crazy lately... It all of a sudden no longer makes the ticking sound when the blinker is on. Blinkers work but no sound. Anyone experience this?


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Not here, but check your ears or the flasher is dying. I only say that b/c I quit hearing it in my truck, until my wife and daughter insisted I get my ears checked. Only to find I do have hearing loss (military thing) and now have hearing aids. And now I hear EVERYTHING!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Unless all of a sudden both my wife and I loss that portion of our hearing I think there's something more going on...


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Probably the flasher like GZB stated. That would be my guess


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok I appreciate the help and I've checked with two local dealers service department and of course they've never seen or heard of the problem and have no idea how to fix it. Asked if there was a relay or anything that makes the clicking sound and was told no. 

Lights flash in the gauge cluster and outside like normal, just no noise. :banghead:


----------



## nickherum (Dec 13, 2015)

I feel like my turn signals were silent until my battery died. Since the jump, now they're clicking. Wish I could silence them again.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I just went outside to see if the sound comes from the hazard switch like my previous VW's and mine don't make any noise either :what:


----------

